# best polish wax for met silver



## dougk (Apr 21, 2011)

hi i keep up to date with show and shine and see great pics of all your super shinycars but never silver ones,i realize silver will not have the same reflective depth as a dark colour but would welcome thoughts on whats best for silver ,i look after my tt with weekly wash, monthly clay,(lots of trees around here)im a big user of meguiars prouducts which do a good job always looks clean but just feel im a little way off that wow factor,any help or advice would be great....................


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I used dodo light fantastic on our last silver car, it worked for me
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/car- ... 4QodE1xY8g


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Collinite 476s.

Doesn't matter what colour your car is, this is one of the wettest looking and long lasting waxes I've ever used.

Here it is on my TTS, and also my A3:



















Rogue


----------



## dougk (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for your help will try out those prouducts ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I use Dodo Juice Supernatural and on my QS, and it's fantastic.


----------



## dougk (Apr 21, 2011)

hi that seems to be the one im hearing alot about think i will try that first so thanks for your help ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I would opt for Dodo Juice Supernatural or Supernatural Hybrid, this will give a fantastic finish on silver.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've tried various stuff over the last few years. Currently using Bilt Hamber products with great results. Here's mine with Hydra Wax over Finis Wax. Pretty wet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=848f-DWA ... ata_player


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

I know the cars in im showing are not TT's but might give you an idea:

Here is my old BMW when i used Dodo Juice Supernatural:


















































VW Passat R36 with Swissvax Onyx on it:










Hopefully that give a little insight to some alternatives.....


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

End of the day, no matter what colour your car it's 95% down to the prep. If your paint is polished to perfection (or near perfection) you can stick any old thing on and it will look great. Likewise, you could buy a £2500 Swissvax or Zymol wax and put it on swirled and nasty paint, and it would look pants.


----------



## srai (Aug 27, 2011)

I use the autoglym red super resin polish!!1

regards


----------



## Dig776 (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always used autoglym red but also use the gold autoglym extra gloss protection after a few coats of red. Was a bit cynical about it at first but it really works well. Just need dry day to get around doing it!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Though it might be 'swearing in church' I do find Turtle wax Ice Paste wax working nicely on my Ice Silver TT. Lasts long plus a nice shine.


----------



## Mark1976 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have an Avus Silver TT and recently found a great polish called NuFinish (orange tin) which is aparently a once a year polish. The only trouble is I picked it up from Canadian Tire on my holidays. Not sure if its available over here. It's a paste and really brings up a glossy finish with hand buffing alone. So far I am liking it a lot but need to see how well it lasts! Next time I polish (says to re-do 1 time only after 1 month) I will upload some pics.

Was using Pro-Shine Canuba wax before and was also pleased with results but didn't seem to last as long.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Dodo Juice Diamond White was awesome on my old Silver TT.


----------

